# St. Boois 2017



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 13, 2017)

this doesn't have a thread yet and I'm sad

*Date:* Sunday, October 29, 2017
*Events:* 2x2-5x5, Skewb, Square-1, 3x3 OH
*Website:* https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/StBoois2017

discuss.exe


----------



## Pryge (Oct 13, 2017)

party at my place saturday night before the comp be there


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 13, 2017)

Pryge said:


> party at my place saturday night before the comp be there


oh woaj you're back, that party sounds lit

and now I'm faster than you 

So anyway, I'm indoctrinating two of my fellow WGHS freshmen into the immoral cuber lifestyle, and they're going to this.


----------



## Abram (Oct 13, 2017)

hey thats me


JustinTimeCuber said:


> oh woaj you're back, that party sounds lit
> 
> and now I'm faster than you
> 
> So anyway, I'm indoctrinating two of my fellow WGHS freshmen into the immoral cuber lifestyle, and they're going to this.


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Oct 13, 2017)

If it's lit, will you have pot?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 13, 2017)

I_<3_SCS said:


> If it's lit, will you have pot?


Umm injecting marajoinas is a bad idea


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Oct 13, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Umm injecting marajoinas is a bad idea
> View attachment 8483



Sorry, I meant pot*luck.*


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 13, 2017)

I_<3_SCS said:


> Sorry, I meant pot*luck.*


don't do drugs kids


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Oct 13, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> don't do drugs kids



Off not... but when in colorado...


----------



## Draranor (Oct 14, 2017)

Wish I could go, but I'm going to Chicaghosts, and St. Boois is the day after


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Oct 14, 2017)

Draranor said:


> Wish I could go, but I'm going to Chicaghosts, and St. Boois is the day after



y not both?


----------



## Draranor (Oct 14, 2017)

I_<3_SCS said:


> y not both?


It's a 10+ hour drive for me, and unfortunately work is a thing


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Oct 14, 2017)

Draranor said:


> It's a 10+ hour drive for me, and unfortunately work is a thing



Ahhh... I see. Well good luck at Chicaghosts!


----------



## kprox1994 (Oct 16, 2017)

I will be there! First comp!


----------



## Pryge (Oct 19, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> oh woaj you're back, that party sounds lit
> 
> and now I'm faster than you
> 
> So anyway, I'm indoctrinating two of my fellow WGHS freshmen into the immoral cuber lifestyle, and they're going to this.


I have you in 12/50/100 but not 1/5. I'm also bringing like 7 people from my school's cubing club and they gonna take all those podiums


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 19, 2017)

Pryge said:


> I have you in 12/50/100 but not 1/5. I'm also bringing like 7 people from my school's cubing club and they gonna take all those podiums


What's your ao50?

e: also just got a 2.58 2x2 ao50 so that might be a thing


----------



## Draranor (Oct 23, 2017)

There's no thread for KCubing in a couple weeks; who all's going to that one?


----------



## Draranor (Oct 23, 2017)

Draranor said:


> There's no thread for KCubing in a couple weeks; who all's going to that one?


Nevermind I'm stupid


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 23, 2017)

Draranor said:


> Nevermind I'm stupid


everyone's stupid in their own way


----------



## Draranor (Oct 23, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> everyone's stupid in their own way


Ya, I'm just very forgetful sometimes


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 24, 2017)

Goals:

3x3:
9.3x average or better
Sub 8 single
Top 4
Beat Brody Lassner because he's been cocky af on twitter

2x2
State record average (2.60)
Podium

4x4
Sub 50?

5x5
Sub 1:45???

Skewb
Who cares. Sub 9?

Squan
hopefully forget to compete

OH
Sub 20 single
Sub 22 avg


----------



## Cale S (Oct 24, 2017)

goals:

2x2: low 3 averages, getting school record average back would be nice, possibly podium
sq-1: sub-14.5 average, maybe sub-11 single, podium
4x4: sub-43 average, get a better single for my average
3x3: SUB-10 AVERAGE PLS
OH: sub-25 average
5x5: sub-1:25 average
skewb: NAR average, win (ez)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 24, 2017)

Cale S said:


> goals:
> 
> 2x2: low 3 averages, getting* school record* average back would be nice, possibly podium
> sq-1: sub-14.5 average, maybe sub-11 single, podium
> ...


tf


----------



## Cale S (Oct 25, 2017)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> tf



my 7.67 3x3 single is second in the school :/


----------



## aybuck37 (Oct 25, 2017)

The venue looks fancy


----------



## Max Cruz (Oct 25, 2017)

Good luck to all competitors.


----------



## kprox1994 (Oct 26, 2017)

aybuck37 said:


> The venue looks fancy


It's like the fanciest place in a blah part of town.


----------



## Draranor (Oct 26, 2017)

Still wish I could go, but it's organized by the same people as Chicaghosts, so that's cool


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 29, 2017)

Goals:

3x3:
9.3x average or better *nope, 9.61*
Sub 8 single *I f***ing had it until the finals scrambles were a "repeat of round 1 heat 7" and we had to "restart" (video coming, but it was best on cam)*
Top 4 *5th*
Beat Brody Lassner because he's been cocky af on twitter *Dammit Brody you win (but not by too much)*

2x2
State record average (2.60) *nope, 2.81*
Podium *completely screwed up one of the solves in 2nd round, but I would have. First round I won (as if anyone cares)*

4x4
Sub 50? *49.90 avg, also a 43 single let's go*

5x5
Sub 1:45??? *not quite but pretty good single, 1:36.59*

Skewb
Who cares. Sub 9? *no one cares, but yes, sub 9.*

Squan
hopefully forget to compete *oops I "competed" lol*

OH
Sub 20 single *x2*
Sub 22 avg *21.70*

Didn't do great with my goals but you know what, I'll take it.


----------



## Max Cruz (Oct 30, 2017)

I am disappointed you did not beat thrash your goals.


----------

